# Moraira



## PS51 (Sep 7, 2014)

How long does it take from Alicante Airport to Moraira. Are there Buses? When we go to our place in Turkey we dont hire a car. From the airport we tend to use shuttle transfers which take about an hour. I just wondered what people on this forum do to get to their places in Moraira, if they dont use a car. I'm guessing Taxis are very expensive for that distance?

Pete


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

PS51 said:


> How long does it take from Alicante Airport to Moraira. Are there Buses? When we go to our place in Turkey we dont hire a car. From the airport we tend to use shuttle transfers which take about an hour. I just wondered what people on this forum do to get to their places in Moraira, if they dont use a car. I'm guessing Taxis are very expensive for that distance?
> 
> Pete


most people I know (including me) use this company Beniconnect: Airport transfer service and private transportation services.


----------



## PS51 (Sep 7, 2014)

Thanks for that , Xabiachica. 
Pete


----------

